# HF Shirt Discussion and Voting



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Hi guys, Sorry, I kind of flooded the selections again this year. I had only planned on doing a few, but once the venom started flowing...

I would like to acknowledge design inspiration and or help for a few of the designs, I shouldn't get all the blame for them.
HFT26 was inspired by an idea by Babygirl
HFT24 was inspired by Deathtouch
HFT19 was a derivation of an idea by Noahbody
and I got valuable feedback from Isis, Pandora, Empress Nightshade, and a couple of the other undead.
I had ideas for about 20 or so more, but the limit of time and sanity kept me to these few.

I hope you find something you like, whether it be mine or not. You guys are tougher to design shirts for than the Rolling Stones or the Grateful Dead.

Well, I've said my peace, have at it, and wear them in health.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow, so many great designs. I would think that since the goal here is to advertise HalloweenForum.com, the design should be one that makes that point. Since people aproaching you have little time to read your shirt, the front graphic should have that as the most dominant feature. Many to choose from here. The rear graphic could be a little more detailed or informational since people have more time to read when following you. Again, several great choices. My personal favorites are 16, 18, & 22 for the front and 8, 12, & 26 for the back. Just too many to choose from, how about producing maybe the top 2 or 3 choices? I personaly would buy more than 1 since Halloween does, in fact, last all year. At least in my world.


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

First great designs everyone. 

Second, are they divided into front and back or do we just pick and choose what we want on each side? Old school new school goes together, but what about the rest?

And I'm still waiting for the "tied to a tree seductivly clad tshirt" by the way.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Most of the designs were done so that they could be used alone, or for front or back. Kind of a mix and match thing.
I figured that having the wider selection would make it easier to choose images that would make the shirts more acceptable to everyone. Otherwise, you may end up likeing one half, but not the other, and so you don't get the part you do like, or you get something that you don't want.
Hope that made sense.

Oh yah, keep in mind that all of the images shown are at a much smaller size and lower resolution than the actual shirts would be, so while stuff may look small, soft or fuzzy, they are in fact large and sharp.

While advertizing the forum is important, I think the shirts have to be attractive enough that you want to wear them because you like them, not out of a sense of guilt. The forum line can be enlarged on most designs, but to me, if the shirt is fun enough, then people want to stop and look at it, if they like Halloween, then they will probably be interested, if they don't like Halloween, then they won't care if it wraps around you. You have to be happy with what you wear, if not, you will buy it to help fund the forum, but then you won't wear it. There needs to be a balance.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

My favorite out of the pack is HFT-26 on the bottom row. I love Jack O' Lanterns.


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

I think 18 front and 26 back make a good combo. Or 23 front and 26 back.

Nuber 8 and 123 would be great as poster, bumper sticker, or pin number 6 is nice but it's to hard to read.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

wow this is gonna be wicked tough--- these are great!!!!!!!!!!!
ones I like BEST---*HFT12 *is DEFINITELY my Favorite, HFT23 is NEXT then in no particular order---HFT21,HFT20,

all of them are _*GREAT!!*_ I tend to wear more BLACK then anything, I also LIKE scary better then cutesy--- I don't do cute period, hehehehehe

Can't wait to hear what everyone has to say 



> And I'm still waiting for the "tied to a tree seductivly clad tshirt" by the way.


You know *SHADOWJ* ----this is an HONOR and *TIG & RANDY* are gonna be wicked Jealous......







but so well deserved, hehehhehehehe---


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I like 25 and 26.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

HAUNTIE-- you didn't hijack thread--so proud of you  I LIKE 25 have trouble reading the FONT tho.... 

No cracks on my age and my eyes, hehehe--like the poem tho


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

moonstarling61 said:


> HAUNTIE-- you didn't hijack thread--so proud of you  I LIKE 25 have trouble reading the FONT tho....
> like the poem tho


I agree - the font and *maybe* the red is too dark to read but I love the poem.
Please dont jump on me - it's just my opinion.

Was there a picture of Shadowjack tied to a tree??? j/k


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

we chickees just ain't that lucky are we....
no one gonna jump ya I gotcha back

I think opinions are what they wanted right? Full moon has passed everyone should be mellow--- 

It should also be known as a PSA I am very IMPRESSED with the talent and time put into these designs--I can not draw period.... stick figures maybe they *ALL*


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

My favorite is HFT23!!! I really love that shirt!!!! That is an awesome design. I love the artwork too!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I love them all but I especially like 23, 24, and 26. You guys did a fantastic job on all the designs.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*got monsters*

is my favorite.

Would probably tweak it a bit, but it does a good job of...
being clever
clearly giving the URL
being something you could wear often

The others are ok, but too busy for me


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I would have to go with 23 and 26. But my hats off to all the people who designed them. I think they all look good. Also, did Noahbody's not get put in?


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

First off....WOW!!! You peeps are amazing. I am literally in awe. And envious of my total lack of skill. All of the designs are wicked cool.

I like so many of them. 12 and 17 would go good together. I like 23 and 26 also. I dig the orange, green and purple coloring on some of the shirts over the red this year.

But I must admit I have the softest spot for the old school, new school design. It stole my black heart the moment I first saw it. 

Great work everyone! Thank you all for all of your effort. I appreciate your time and hard work.


----------



## NightsFrost (Aug 13, 2005)

All great designs... wonderful job  

I tend to like a shirt that's quite detailed on the front with a fairly bold design on the back... So I'm partial to 20 or 26 as the front and either 8, 12, or 17 on the back.

wow, a series of tough decisions with all of these designs. It's almost cruel  


Almost afraid to mention this, but... Is there any chance of a long sleeved shirt being offered?


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Hard to choose, they're all great. But...since I have to I'd widdle the choices doen to 16, 18 and 26. I like the artwork on "old school" though.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

This may help with reading HFT25
 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/voting/PoemHR.jpg


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Keep in mind that the colors can be changed, but with that change, everyplace that color is used would be changed too. So for something like HFT25, the text at the top can be changed to blue, but that means that the forum block at the bottom would have to be changed too. If you want to keep the color in one part, then the other places it is used can be changed to a shade of that color or to white.

If you would like to see the poem at the top of HFT25 at full size, in hi res like it would be printed, you can ask Larry, or send me a PM with your email, and I will send you a jpg file of the text. All the images shown are at72DPI and a greatly reduced size from what you would actually get on the shirts.

Just thought you would like to know.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Definitely 26 front or back! I also love 18 and 19. Hmm not sure about 23...I like that but in PA and MD it's a rather well known name of a professional haunt and it would seem like I am advertising it


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

#19 is my favorite. I could see #19 on the front and #25 on the back.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I like the last two pictures for front and back. To me, they describe all of us. Some of us are old school while we have young blood here who are the new school.
Personally, I think I'm a little bit of both.


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Hauntiholik said:


> Was there a picture of Shadowjack tied to a tree??? j/k


The way things are going you never know.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

OK so I like 26 (thats a given lol).... but I think it would look good with either 23 or 18. 

things I would do to make them coordinate:

23 - I would make the fonts match or somewhat match. And maybe change the phrase on 26 to match the theme of 23's.

18 - I would change the color to orange/white instead of red.

Awsome job on the designs!
Much Thanx to Fontgeek for designing my idea and putting it on paper!


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice! 

For the shirt - 
"26" on the back (definitely my favorite - would be SO COOL if FontGeek could put a tiny black silouette of a witch on a broomstick off in the distance, up in the clouds)

"frontos" on the front - but obviously change the white dialog. I love the bright orange and the retro look!

Beyond that, kudos all!


----------



## borrom (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok 18 front 26 back. I would like green eyes on 18 though.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I really like them all. Fontgeek I could not compete this year. I bow down to you and everyone else that designed as well as came up with ideas.

I really like 6R and 26. If 6R the words stood out more maybe. I just liked the whole "we are not alone" because how often does someone new come here and say I'm so happy to find others who enjoy Halloween as much as me, I thought I was the only one (or something to that affect).

I also like 19, would maybe like to see a little more of the graveyard, although the way it is could work well on the back.


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

6r and 26 would make a great combo is we can get the letters on 6r to stand out more.

Mrs. Meyers has a point. I didn't think I was the only halloweeniac out there, but it sure felt lonely till I met this forum.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Wow, great work to all of you.
I would choose 8 for the front and I like 25 for the back.
I think the joke text takes away from the pumpkin face.
Red on black always looks good.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

I like design #18 for the back and how about a small simple halloween forum name on the front on the upper left.

A lot of talented artist in here for sure.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

malibuman said:


> I would have to go with 23 and 26. But my hats off to all the people who designed them. I think they all look good. Also, did Noahbody's not get put in?


 Sorry Malibu, none for me this year.
Johnny 933 was kind enough to try and help me but unfortunately had other obligations (I thank him again for his efforts) and could not make the deadline.
Also Font Geek was kind enough to give me a little insight, but I am slightly lost when it comes to this sort of kind of thing.
I have bought a few programs and a digital tablet, So next year there will be no stopping me MUHAAHAA........


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow I really like all of them. They are all really cool designs and I would wear any of them on me! =) Great work to the designers you guys are talented!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Noahbody, there is no pumpkin face on either HFT08 or HFT25.
What design are you refering too?


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Shadojack said:


> 6r and 26 would make a great combo is we can get the letters on 6r to stand out more.
> 
> Mrs. Meyers has a point. I didn't think I was the only halloweeniac out there, but it sure felt lonely till I met this forum.



I'm with shadojack on this one... I loved the 6R design from last year, voted for it then, too. This forum is a great comfort to me here since most people think I'm crazy. I think it would make a great front with 26 on the back. Perhaps to make them match the "alone" text could be the same font as the "wicked" text and with an orange drop shadow instead of a white one.

Barring that (my first choice), I'd like to see 23 and 26 on the same shirt. They just look like they were made for each other.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

For what it's worth, and I've bought T-shirts both last year and the year before, I enjoyed having the print on just the back of the shirt - with the front and the back I feel a bit more of a billboard than a fan.

Having said that, I have 2 images I like...'cause nothing says "I love it/I hate it!" like schizophrenia...

I like HFT12 and HFT26 - but once again, only one of them, and only on the back...

I know I'm in the minority, but there ya' are...


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

I personally love 12. Im always getting the "LOOK" like im crazy or something because i live for halloween and not christmas. I really do feel like we march to the beat of a different drummer. I have a place here where i live that also has a field of screams so i dont want to advertise for them, 23 is out for me
OTher than that, i would wear any of them, hell i would probably get all of them. They are really well done, hard choice to make.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Ugly Joe said:


> For what it's worth, and I've bought T-shirts both last year and the year before, I enjoyed having the print on just the back of the shirt - with the front and the back I feel a bit more of a billboard than a fan.
> 
> Having said that, I have 2 images I like...'cause nothing says "I love it/I hate it!" like schizophrenia...
> 
> ...


I'm with you. My original thought was to have the halloween forum logo on the front left side and the design on the back. If we go that way I think we should do more than one design. That way people can still get both the designs just on 2 different shirts.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Keep in mind that we can change the text on these, if the group comes up with a different slogan or something, I'm game.
I also came up with:
Jack was nimble, Jack was quick, but Jack got caught on the scarecrow stick.

My problem was that it would have to be broken up into multiple lines. Still doable, but keep in mind that there is a limited amount of space to work with.

I would guess that almost any spooky style of name or title has been taken for a haunt name, so from my end of this, it is kind of a crap shoot to find something appropriate for the image, and yet not something that will offend or advertise groups.

Joe and others, you can always airbrush out the front image.
Vote for the image you want on the back, and if you like or would except one on the front, great, if not, paint it out.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> For what it's worth, and I've bought T-shirts both last year and the year before, I enjoyed having the print on just the back of the shirt - with the front and the back I feel a bit more of a billboard than a fan.


*JOE--*youse know I love ye, but really????
I can't stand plain T-shirts--- I do like the design MORE on the front then the back..maybe because I am female--dunno 

but then I LOVE the reaction I get when people come up to me and ask me about my shirt--last years more then the year before--Also my hair is wicked long and probably covered up the back of the former year's shirt---


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

FontGeek said:


> Noahbody, there is no pumpkin face on either HFT08 or HFT25.
> What design are you refering too?


FontGeek, 
I see a pumpkins mouth underneath the haunted house, with the writing over the top. It's only Tuesday, I ca'nt be drunk yet.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

How about a poem on either the front or the back?



Zombies, witches, and ghostly apparitions appear
Through haunted trails voices guide you here
Follow the path the lost spirits have made
Building waiting wanting for Octobers fade

Because in this domain
Halloween is 365 days a year.
HHF.com

Just a thought.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Hi Noah, the smile is the only part of the face on HFT08, it can be moved, or the joke or text can be moved. As for putting the drunk line on...
I think that would probably offend quite a number of people, and would keep people from buying the shirts.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Sorry FG, the drunk line was referring to myself stating that I didn't think was seeing things(I knew I saw a partial pumpkin) and not intended for the shirt. 
Even as tacky as I am I wouldn't suggest that.


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

noahbody said:


> How about a poem on either the front or the back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

So Larry since you are the one who started this website. What design(s) do you like? Thought it would be interesting to see your opinion


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Here's a question for all who like HFT23 and HFT25, I understand people liking HFT23 but having a problem with the name because of a local haunt, and I understand the people liking HFT25 because of the prayer, so, How would the people who already want HFT23 be if it had the prayer from HFT25 instead of the "Field of Screams, Build Them and They Will Come" text?
So you would end up with the scarecrow image and the Scottish prayer above and behind it.
Any thoughts or input?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

The only problem I see with the poem (though I really, really like it) is the length. People don't usually pay attention for more than 1-2 sentences tops. I think it might be lost. Also, the type size will be smaller in order to fit properly.

As to my choices - any chance we can do 2 shirts?

My first choice is #26 on the front and either 14 or 17 on the back. That skelly has kind of become the mascot on the last shirts. I really love the pumpkin design of 26.

My second choice is the old school/new school shirt. It gets you coming and going. The back reminds me of the Rat Fink cartoon pics. Like Empress said, it covers alot of us.

But definitely I'm all for #26. It's now my wallpaper on my computer - love it, love it, love it. All the designs are incredible. Fontgeek (and everyone that contributed)- I bow to your skills. Can we just order one of each?? LOL


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I like most of the designs a lot.

I would vote for 26 for the front with maybe a variation of text on the top and 12 for the back. Except with "Keeping The Spirit 365" as an evolution of the back of our shirts.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OK!!! Ready to order, now, now, now......


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

HFT26 seems to be fairly popular, someone asked about adding a sillouette of a witch flying/in the sky in the background, bats could be added as well if desired. They would be fairly subtle.
Any thoughts or comments?

As for HFT12, What if we made the Forum block larger and put it in place of the Skeleton Crew line?
Doing the forum name in orange, or with an orange backlit effect would help keep the theme and tie it inot the other image.

The backlit effect is the colored glow behind black lettering.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

These are sooo good - excellent job everyone, it's nearly impossible to choose! I find things I like in all of them - but the one I keep coming back to for the front is HFT26. The classic line combined with the otherworldly pumpkin patch just gives a great Halloween feeling. My 2nd: HFT25, 3rd: HFT19. And either HFT27 or HFT22 for the back. (Could HFT22 be changed to "Got Haunt" ? Still cool no matter!)

Will their be a run-off, then a final vote?


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

In the spirit of the Miss America pageant.......

3rd runner-up #16 Sweet- but we had a skele the first year...
2nd runner-up # 8 Cute enough joke, I guess
1st runner- up #26 JOL are always cool
WINNER- #23 FIELD OF DREAMS!!!

I don't want to make a PITA of myself, but is there any chance we could get these in a ladies t-shirt? I want to be able to wear it everywear!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

A question for those who like or dislike the HFT23 "Field of Screams" design.
Would you feel differently if it had a slogan other than the "Field of Screams, Build them and they will come"?
I like the image, but I don't want to alienate people because of the text. For some, the Field of Screams is a haunt near them, and they don't want to look like they are advertising them, nor do I want to put people off if the only reason they liked the design was because of the text, but I would like to get a concensus on the possibility of a text change.


----------



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

HFT19 Always been a fan of the Reaper !


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

I am up for any changes you might want to do to my deisgn as well... that is if Fontgeek is willing to do them


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

If you need to change the printing thats fine with me. I like the pic, thats what first caught my eye.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

as per the original post, this voting period is for 15 days. This means that voting will be through July 31.

This is a great discussion. As fontgeek has said, the designs can be altered based on what the majority wants.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm still for 23 and 26. The scenes are so cool, put any wording you want on it.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

I like 26 the best, backed with 23 with a few changes. If 23 could be made to look like an extension of 26, if you know what I mean...similar colors, similar sky, and no words on top. Just my two cents.


----------



## stupidhead (Oct 24, 2003)

I really like HFT21. I feel so alone! But I really like it


----------



## krobbinz (Jun 13, 2006)

HFT06R gets my mark...it just needs a tad of highlights behind the words


----------



## skidude (Aug 23, 2004)

I like HFT22


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

I really like HFT18


----------



## Hideous Creature (Sep 28, 2004)

I Like 22, 24 and 25 the best


----------



## SamanthaS (Mar 16, 2004)

*Favorite Shirt*

Hi everyone. 
The shirt designs are really terrific. My favorites are HFT12 and HFT26. They seem to capture the spirit of the site best, I think.


----------



## Crazybib (Sep 7, 2003)

So many great choices. Top 5, in order 12, 18, 22, 25, and 23.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

what ever you do what ever you decide---
I've bought them 2 yrs in a row..and will make it 3


----------



## Eye Gore (Jun 6, 2005)

I like 19 front, and 27 back.

Great designs all around! I work in marketing and create logos often. Nice work!


----------



## joseph315 (Oct 2, 2005)

Well............ for me it was hard to pick. Everyone you did great. I wish I could make something like that. I guess if I had to only pick two it would have to be HFT23 and HFT26 since they would look great on the same shirt. This is something that would really wear.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I like the black cat and the happy pumpkin t-shirt that says on the front, "Rather you're old-school" and on the back it says, "or new-school" and it has a creepy pumpkin. It describes this forum perfectly because it has something for everyone. If you want to discuss family friendly related Halloween topics or sick horror and gory related Halloween stuff, it's all here.


----------



## HeadHaunter (Aug 2, 2004)

*I like a several of the designs*

You all did a great job on the designs. I like quite a few of them. It would be nice to put them all up on Cafepress.com so I can by several different designs. Otherwise, I like HFT12.jpg for my Haunted House Crew, HFT15.jpg for myself.


----------



## wolfdog (Aug 31, 2005)

My favorite is HT 19.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

freakengine said:


> I like 26 the best, backed with 23 with a few changes. If 23 could be made to look like an extension of 26, if you know what I mean...similar colors, similar sky, and no words on top. Just my two cents.


Freak, I tried the sky from HFT26 in HFT23, but it didn't work, the reason the scarecrow stands out so nicely is that it is against a stark black background, that background lets the details of the ragged coat show up, but when I added the sky in the background, the background was so busy that the coat got lost in it, and the effect of the orange pumpkinhead against the black sky was lost, it ended up being an orange head against an orange sky, the contrast in color was gone, and the spookiness along with it.
As for color, if HFT23 and HFT26 get chosen, the orange would be the same for both as far as the screenprinting goes, but the textures are different between the two images.

What other phrases would you guys consider for the top of HFT23 (instead of the Field of Screams, etc.)?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Uh Oh... I just realized it may be premature to start a poll as the discusions are continuing...

If it is...Ill request Larry to delete them


----------



## unclelouie (Nov 16, 2005)

ain't they all great? which to decide on to melt their faces? I'd take them all but alas, I'm goin' for 26, 25, and then followed by 16, 20, 12, 6 and 15....let the celebrate begin..bring on the candy!


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow Fontgeek, your awsome I love all these designs, but 19, 25, and 26 are my favorites. Thanks


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's an idea....
What if you put a scarcrow off in the distance of 26 with the same saying at the top... for the front... and on the back have the scarcrow up front with a saying that coordinates with mine


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

mine = 26... sorry should have put 26 instead of mine


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

ok one more idea to go along with first idea...
instead of the corn field in the background what would happen if you had the sky from 26 on there and a few scared pumpkins around the scarecrow


----------



## Annes White Lady (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh, they're all delightfully wonderful. I like the spooky ones. I'm too new and didn't get a T-shirt last year.

My vote would definitely be for 26 on the back. On the front, I would prefer a tiny "pocket" version of either 19, 23 or just the logo.

- Annes White Lady


----------



## Kaeleb (Feb 22, 2006)

I like 16 for the front and 26 for the back..

They ALL are awesome, though!


----------



## hippywitch24 (Jul 18, 2004)

I vote for the first one: HFT06R


----------



## spookyto (Mar 7, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> My favorite out of the pack is HFT-26 on the bottom row. I love Jack O' Lanterns.


I don't frequent here to often, but I agree. I like the idea that you can wear it 365 and people will know why.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Can I still vote even though I've been missing in action for quite awhile???? OK, I like 6R for the front and either 19 or 23 for the back. Maybe 23 could just delete "Field of Screams" text but keep the second line "Build them..."


----------



## Wednesday_Addams (Oct 20, 2004)

My favorite shrit so far has to be the one that says: 
if you're old school or new school, class is in session 365 a year!
But all of them are great, it was hard to decide!


----------



## Kim (Sep 6, 2004)

I think all the designs are great!! I really like 16 though!!!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Being the shy person that I am, I will throw in a thought here.

While I like the '50s style artwork, I see a problem with any design that requires both sides of the shirt. For those living in cooler climates, they may wear sweaters, light jackets, etc., which only lets one side of the shirt be seen. And for designs that have a saying or story that requires both sides to show, you need to see/read them in the proper order for them to make sense, and to be honest, I don't see many people looking at any shirt long enough or hard enough to make that happen. While you may get some people who like Halloween or the themes of the shirts, I doubt you will get any or many that will ask you to remove your coat or sweater so that they can see the back of the shirt.
As someone mentioned earlier, the attention span is not that great for people, like a business card, you are lucky if you get 3 seconds of viewing/thinkng time. If they don't get the jist of the storyline or theme by then, then forget it.
We ought to be realistic in our wearing and viewing habits. I know that unless there is something really outstanding, or the person who is wearing the shirt is extremely good looking, then I take a quick glance and move on.
Just a thought from the cheap seats.


----------



## HalloweenGraphicsDan (Jul 16, 2006)

Man, Talk about a difficult time making up my mind? But since I am a "traditional" Halloween type of guyMy vote goes to......

Front Of Shirt: HFT 23 (I am way into haunted scarecrows)
Back Of Shirt: HFT 26 (Because I love pumpkins)

Dan
www.HalloweenExperts.com


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

26=19,old school = new school, 12,23 ,14 = 17
these really look awsome 
Font ,you've out done yourself.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

moonstarling61 said:


> we chickees just ain't that lucky are we....
> no one gonna jump ya I gotcha back
> 
> I think opinions are what they wanted right? Full moon has passed everyone should be mellow---
> ...


I hate to sound ignorant, but what is a "PSA"?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I like 23 for the front and 26 for the back.

They really are all quite great!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I like 26 and 12.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I really like numer 12! keep it to the point.


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

I too love 26 and think 27 or 18 would look great on the front. I also liked 8 and the old school/new school was really awesome. But 26 has my heart - (in a jar on a desk somewhere no doubt!) .


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> Can I still vote even though I've been missing in action for quite awhile???? OK, I like 6R for the front and either 19 or 23 for the back. Maybe 23 could just delete "Field of Screams" text but keep the second line "Build them..."










Missed you, girl!!!!!!!!!! how ya been????



> I hate to sound ignorant, but what is a "PSA"?


Public Service announcement  --- 
All the designs are incredible, like I said We will buy 2 no matter which designs are chosen.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> I doubt you will get any or many that will ask you to remove your coat or sweater so that they can see the back of the shirt.
> As someone mentioned earlier, the attention span is not that great for people, like a business card, you are lucky if you get 3 seconds of viewing/thinkng time. If they don't get the jist of the storyline or theme by then, then forget it.
> We ought to be realistic in our wearing and viewing habits. I know that unless there is something really outstanding, or the person who is wearing the shirt is extremely good looking, then I take a quick glance and move on.


I totally agree with you--that's why Last years shirts were AWESOME-- Live to Haunt, Haunt to LIVE-- Simple to the point cool design  Lots of comments due to the front of that shirt, because it was cool

The year before's was nicel except for the total BLANK front-- I wear it quite a bit, but think people definitely notice the front of a shirt MORE--I had a lot more conversations raised from last years shirt then the year before's shirt.

I think that is Why I like 12 so much-- _"Skeleton Crew"--_I know down here in mayberry where people still talk to eachother this shirt would get questions asked


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

I want a HOODIE! no zip in front ,I'll pay what ever you want just give me a hoodie please?:0)


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I will be putting up a real poll soon so that we can vote on the basic designs.

Thanks.


----------



## Timbali (Jun 28, 2004)

As a professional drummer, I HAVE to go with 12. 
As a big sports nut, I have to say 23.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

In my opinion, I'd hate to put two really cool designs front and back (like the pumpkins 26 and the scarecrow 23). Personally I'd rather see the scarecrow design (#23) refined more for next year (phrasing etc.). Last year's shirt had the really cool design on the front - to get noticed - and the skeleton that's really become our "logo" on the back. I think we should continue that tradition. People don't always notice the backs, I think - or should I say not as much, and I'd hate to see an incredible design not get its due.


----------



## magster (May 18, 2006)

Got monsters!!! Simple, yet effective. Love it.


----------



## GingerG (Sep 1, 2004)

As a constant lurker and seldom poster you can take my two cents for what they're worth. 
I like #19 and #26
#25 is really cool except for the "this place is great" line...IMHO it's a little cheesy. 

What sizes did the shirts come in last year?


----------



## HalloweenGraphicsDan (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Pandora,

As a Halloween graphic guy, it was really hard for me to pick out my 2 favorites, but think I would still stick to "two awesome" prints on one shirt, unless you plan to do a whole "line" of them, then use on really strong print and a lesser one and give the public several GREAT shirts to choose from 

Dan


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

isis11571 said:


> I want a HOODIE! no zip in front ,I'll pay what ever you want just give me a hoodie please?:0)


OOO I want one of those too.... I would wear that more than a t-shirt. Maybe we could get both so I can wear mine 365 days a year!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

On HFT25, the line "Is this place great or what?", can be removed. I put it there to kind of keep a humorous balance against the prayer.
I got comments last year about designs being too much on the serious side, or too much towards the Goth image so I tried to keep a balance of designs and sentiments in this years collection.

I have no problem removing the line if that is what the group wants.

I will be curious to see the results of the pole, there are still a whole lot of people on this forum who have not chimed in with any comments or choices, I would love to hear from people in the other categories, I know there are a whole bunch from the props, humor, party, costume, and roll playing sections who haven't looked yet.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Hoodie!!! I suspect the female members would definitly wear those more than a t


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I'd buy a hoodie in a heartbeat!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> Hoodie!!! I suspect the female members would definitly wear those more than a t


Well I am sure that works for all the NORTHERNERS....

Down here in Florida, my PRIZED Nickelback Hoodie has been worn maybe 3 times. we have no winter.... 



> In my opinion, I'd hate to put two really cool designs front and back (like the pumpkins 26 and the scarecrow 23). Personally I'd rather see the scarecrow design (#23) refined more for next year (phrasing etc.). Last year's shirt had the really cool design on the front - to get noticed - and the skeleton that's really become our "logo" on the back. I think we should continue that tradition. People don't always notice the backs, I think - or should I say not as much, and I'd hate to see an incredible design not get its due.


Totally AGREE


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

I agree with Pandora! I think we need to pick one design for the front and keep the skeleton we've used before on the back! The designs are all awesome this year, as always! I like 12, 24 and 26 myself. I think any of them on the front and the forum skeleton on the back would be great!

BTW what is the name of the skeleton on our older shirts? Maybe Larry should have a contest to name him too...LOL!

The "Field of Screams" one is great looking but there is a pro haunt using that name...


----------



## HalloweenGraphicsDan (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Font,

I thought it my "Sacred Duty" as a Halloween designer to come and vote for the shirts  You had mentioned, you thought people were taking your designs a little
too gothic, but the season kinda bodes it I think. I had a real hard time picking my favorites, they were excellent, but I am a classic Halloween guy and I love scarecrows
and pumpkins and the like.

Happy Hauntings!

Dan


----------



## pumpkinmass (Oct 20, 2005)

*2006 ****s*

Great designs Larry I realy had to do alot of thinking on this one. Lots of images come to mind when I think of Halloween but the first is pumpkins. Oh how I love a carved pumpkin so I chose HFT26 for the front and....HFT20 for the back....who could miss that headstone.


----------



## nude0007 (Oct 13, 2005)

Convenient poll or not, I think the one with the house (#08) stands out above the rest. It is easily visible and discernable as to what it is from a distance (just glom over the thumbnails and it is by far the clearest one) and the house with the moon behind it is far scarier than skulls or bones, becuase it calls to the imagination (anything could be in that house!) The slogan is cool, horrific and funny too. Excellent job.


----------



## nude0007 (Oct 13, 2005)

PS: I like designs on the front, so I can see peoples reaction.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Just my 2 cents - the house picture should not be used for the shirt. It is too similar to the logo for HauntForum.


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree with the front vs. back sentiments - the back will get missed most often. The regular forum skeleton on the back would be neat - we could save the other great designs for future shirt fronts.

Now quit discussing it. We'll put 26 on the front (with a distant flying witch up in the sky) and the forum skeleton on the back!


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

really like 26...but the drummer/skeleton thing at 12 is cool too and kinda expresses my whole Halloween world.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Great designs!!

Here's my 2 cents................

My favorites are 23, 24 & 25


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

wow!!! All those designs are awesome, and I will be buying no matter what is chosen. That being said, my favorites were 23 and 26. I think Cinders already mentioned this: but why not just remove the "Field of Screams" part from 23 - but keep the "If you build it they will come".....since isn't that what it's all about 

Also - any chance these will be available in some way for desktop backgrounds? I'd buy some of those for sure!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

HalloweenGraphicsDan said:


> Hi Font,
> 
> I thought it my "Sacred Duty" as a Halloween designer to come and vote for the shirts  You had mentioned, you thought people were taking your designs a little
> too gothic, but the season kinda bodes it I think. I had a real hard time picking my favorites, they were excellent, but I am a classic Halloween guy and I love scarecrows
> ...


Hi Dan, Maybe you misunderstood my meaning, it wasn't me who thought that some of the designs were too Gothic, but voters and some people I poled personally, they thought that there was in general too much of a tilt towards the Gothic side, and that it gave the wrong impression of the forum, that we are all Goths more so than fans of Halloween, that is why I have tried to keep a balance in the designs, from light and humorous to the darker side and more Gothic.

We, the forum that is, cover a wide spectrum of fans, from some who love the childhood pleasures of trick or treating, lighthearted parties and decorations, to the hardcore set decorators, and fans of Victorian, Gothic, and fantasy scenes, with all kinds of wild props, high end technologies and the rest.
The shirt should ideally be representative of, and wearable by all. 
I draw for a living, doing commercial work, and design and illustration for the entertainment industries among others, and I will tell you, this forum is the toughest crowd to cover with a single design. I won't design and illustrate anything I wouldn't proudly wear, but I know I am not the "typical" fan of Halloween on the forum. We are each individuals, and that is what makes this forum so fun and so valuable. I want everyone to be happy, to buy a shirt and wear it because they like it, not because they feel it is their duty. But I also know that having one design that will please everybody is pretty unlikely, so I do the best I can, and you guys do your stuff, that is why I would like people from all over the forum to chime in here, to give their thoughts and cast their vote.

I know that some things may remind people of other forums or haunts, but chances are pretty good that no matter what I name stuff, or draw, there will probably be somebody out there who has or will use something close to it. Somewhere along the way, we have to draw a line, and vote on what we want, regardless of whether it might be close to a haunt name, forum name, image, etc., these shirts are for us and this forum.

Good luck with the voting.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I Like Old School/New School. I think they would look good on a Black T-Shirt


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

All the designs are awesome! I think any of them would look great. My favorites are 26, 23 and 12. I also think that the skeleton from the first shirt should be used on the back.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I love the old school/new school! That would be my top pick with 06,12 and 16 close seconds!

And I like 25 just the way it is! If that one wins and the extra line is removed I would write it back on. But then again, I love graveyards! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

larry said:


> I will be putting up a real poll soon so that we can vote on the basic designs.
> 
> Thanks.


**Bump**

If you want to express your opinion/likes/dislikes about the designs for general reading material or suggestions then keep up the posts 

The REAL voting on the t-shirt design won't happen until Larry has created the official poll. Happy voting


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Once again..... I prefer the old school/new school. BUT in the event that something else is chosen........

I like "our" skelly too. I wouldn't mind having him on the back of the shirt again this year. I also liked the HFT 12 design. Maybe the skeleton on that design could be changed to our skelly. That might make the "our skelly" fans and the fans of HFT12 happy. Just a suggestion.  

I am buying one no matter where the votes land.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

again I thinking keeping them simple, gets them read--which last year during *OUR SEASON*  had many conversations going with STRANGERS hehehehehehe

Yes, I still like 12 the best even 5 pages later


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, my computer won't load all the pictures. Darn it, I can't see 'em all. 

Well, doesn't matter, I am ordering one anyway. 

Kudos to everybody on the art works.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Fontgeek just provided me with additional designs. These are altered versions based on discussion. (applause)

The official poll is expected to be posted in 24-48 hours.

THANKS!


----------



## fullfrontal*lobotomy (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoever did the last design has mega talent. It takes my vote for sure.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

brandywine1974 said:


> Once again..... I prefer the old school/new school. BUT in the event that something else is chosen........
> 
> I like "our" skelly too. I wouldn't mind having him on the back of the shirt again this year. I also liked the HFT 12 design. Maybe the skeleton on that design could be changed to our skelly. That might make the "our skelly" fans and the fans of HFT12 happy. Just a suggestion.
> 
> I am buying one no matter where the votes land.


I just sent Larry an additional alternate version of HFT12, this one uses the forum skeleton instead of the original one I drew, it is in the same pose as the original marching skeleton, but you will recognize it without any problems. I also changed the lettering styles for the text, and I added color to the text.

Keep in mind that any of the lettering styles can be changed, and the colors used can be changed as well. With the colors though, it changes the color throughout the image, for example, if you say "We want to change the color on HFT20 to a bright blue, everyplace the origninal red was used (the eyes and the lettering) will now be blue instead.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool!  I actually feel like I contributed something! Thanks!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Official Voting started here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=56734


----------

